# Argus Apple IIGS



## Kevick (18 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je dispose d'un Apple IIGS complet. Ecran, clavier, joystick et souris originaux. 4 lecteurs de disquettes (disquettes 4 pouces 1/4 et 800ko/1,4 mo) et de nombreuses disquettes de logiciels et jeux de l'époque. J'ai même encore les cartons et manuels d'origine. Je voudrais m'en séparer et donc savoir à quel prix négocier si cela à quelconque valeur (sinon ça part à la déchetterie).

Merci


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2015)

Oh que non, ne le jettes pas, tu vas trouver preneur, c'est un collector. 

Mais pour le prix, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Invité (19 Décembre 2015)

Le prix varie énormément en fonction de l'état cosmétique et de l'état des cartons aussi… 
De toutes façons, plutôt que la déchetterie, préfère un site d'enchères bien connu. Ca t'éviteras de prendre ta voiture pour aller le faire détruire et ça peut te rapporter de quoi acheter quelques bouteilles pour le Nouvel An…


----------



## Kevick (19 Décembre 2015)

Les cartons sont encore en très bon état. Et je ne vends jamais sur internet, surtout pour du matériel aussi lourd et encombrant. Néanmoins vu que je suis dans un immeuble, je n'ai qu'à mettre le tout dans l'ascenseur et tout mettre dans le local poubelle. Pas très contraignant. 

Je vais le rallumer mais s'il ne marche plus il n'intéressera personne, donc il risque de finir au recyclage.


----------



## Anthony (30 Décembre 2015)

Kevick a dit:


> mais s'il ne marche plus il n'intéressera personne, donc il risque de finir au recyclage.



Si si si si  Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## matacao (30 Décembre 2015)

Effectivement le prix dépend non seulement de l'état cosmétique mais aussi de la version de la ROM du IIgs. Un IIgs même HS peut encore intéresser des personnes.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2015)

Tiens, comment on connait la Rom d'un GS ?
Sur un émulateur on met la Rom qu'on veut, mais sur un vrai ? J'ai jamais regardé sur le mien…


----------



## jvernet (3 Janvier 2016)

C'est affiché au démarrage: ROM01 ou ROM03...

En ce qui concerne le prix du IIgs demandé, en carton etc, je mettrais 250euros, à titre perso.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2016)

Surtout ne PAS jeter, ce serait du gâchis. Ou alors jette le dans MA poubelle !!! 

Il est localisé ou ?


----------



## Kevick (9 Janvier 2016)

Re,

Je l'ai rallumé, et malheureusement il ne semble plus vouloir démarrer. L'écran fonctionne encore, mais lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, rien ne se passe !

Pour info, je suis basé à Monaco. On doit faire de la place et je ne vais pas le garder indéfiniment...


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2016)

S'il ne démarre pas c'est probablement à cause de la batterie de sauvegarde qui doit être déchargée....
Il suffirait d'en mettre une neuve


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> S'il ne démarre pas c'est probablement à cause de la batterie de sauvegarde qui doit être déchargée....
> Il suffirait d'en mettre une neuve


T'es sûr ? Le mien est débranché depuis 6 ou 7 ans et il démarre à chaque fois que j'essaie…


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2016)

je confonds peut-être avec mon POwerMac 5500.... mais j'ai été confronté à un refus de démarrage de l'une de mes machines, et le problème venait d'une pile de sauvegarde morte.


----------



## voltfan (17 Janvier 2016)

Kevick a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Je l'ai rallumé, et malheureusement il ne semble plus vouloir démarrer. L'écran fonctionne encore, mais lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, rien ne se passe !
> 
> Pour info, je suis basé à Monaco. On doit faire de la place et je ne vais pas le garder indéfiniment...



Bonsoir,
Si vous le jetez, n'hésitez pas a me contacter.
Je suis dans le Var donc je peux bien faire quelques heures de train pour sauver une belle machine comme celle-ci.
Cordialement,


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2016)

Comme quoi on est déjà plusieurs à vouloir faire "benne"


----------

